# Sex my Super Blues?



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got 4 of these beauties. I think I have them separated into 2 pairs. So far, all I know for sure is that one has called from one of the 'pairs'. Here is the other 'pair.' 

I think the one with the circle all the way around his head is male and the other is female. What do you think?


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

how old are they? My SB are about 14 months no breeding here either.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are around 13 to 15 months.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say those are a pair.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

In my opinion the way these frogs were posed are exactly the way I like to see them to judge the sex of the frogs in question.In other words , perfect for what I look for.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You'll have to give the credit to the frogs. They posed themselves 

I see what you mean, though. I hadn't been able to figure out if they were a pair but once I saw the pics, it was much more clear. I'm going to scoop up my other 'pair' for a photo op.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

These guys were not as good at posing. I hope these pics are ok because the whole thing was pretty traumatic for all of us. 

The smaller one (blue one) is the one I saw calling. He was the runt of the group and was bullied by the other male. So, he's not as big as the others. 

The larger one (teal) I'm not sure about.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some more pics of 'her'. I'm having trouble with her body shape but her toes look female to me. I don't have any more pics of them side by side and I don't want to put them through all that again 














































Thanks!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I am not as sure as the other pair, but pair #2 looks like a possible pair, the female #2 is not as stout as the other one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, Bill. That's where I am with these guys too. I'm hoping for a pair and leaning that way but I guess the little one calling at the bigger one could have just been his way of being big man in the tank. 

The Lorenzos will be relieved that I have a different pair of frogs to stalk and stare at, now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If I tossed the probable female from group #1 in with them, would they compete for her if they are both male? If the teal one is female, will there be competition the females for the male?

Or maybe I should just leave them alone


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You could try that, it just may work.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I put my presumed female in with the mystery pair a couple days ago. Today she is in the hut with the male. The unsexed teal one doesn't seem to care one way or the other. 

So, I guess I haven't figured anything out, but, maybe I'll get some babies


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

The one with the stripe across the head/neck looks male


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ben Wehr said:


> The one with the stripe across the head/neck looks male


Probably. I was hoping that when I put the female in there, either 2 females would be chasing around my little male or 2 males would be sitting on the log calling like dueling banjos. 

I just wish he/she would do something. Either call or lay an egg.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

So mine were 6 months old in June 2010. I'm not sure of the sexes but 1 is calling.They've started to change to the adult SB color. For the longest time I thought they were the same as green and bronze dumb me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Which one is calling?


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

The second one is calling. The first one I think is a small female. The third is larger that the others I think is a female. The 1&3 have that real hieroglyphic look to them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting. Your female #1 looks like my female from my pair #1 and your #3 'maybe female' looks like my 'maybe female' from my pair #2 (based on body shapes).


----------

